

Supporting the Ruby Mendicant experiment - thibaut_barrere
http://blog.rubybestpractices.com/posts/gregory/042-mendicant-supporters.html

======
jshen
Here's the deal, if you're setting up a charity request you should give me a
one time payment option in addition to the monthly options. I would have given
something if there were such an option.

~~~
jonsmock
The only problem is that he's still stressing about money at that point. If he
has even 300 people willing to pledge $8/month, he can bank on $2400/month and
adjust his living expenses accordingly, if necessary. I'm sure there are
people that would give $500+ in one shot, but then he has to set a runway,
keeping asking, etc. in order to continue that. PG has talked about how much
raising money is a distraction, too.

Not saying it's not a possibility, just saying there are advantages in not
offering a one-time donation. If you still want to give, I'm sure he would
accommodate you, if you contact him (he's very friendly).

------
julioprotzek
Good idea!

